# Topics > Related topics > Philosophy of AI >  Chinese room

## Airicist

Chinese room on Wikipedia

The Chinese room is a thought experiment presented by the philosopher John Searle to challenge the claim that it is possible for a computer running a program to have a "mind" and "consciousness" in the same sense that people do, simply by virtue of running the right program.

----------


## Airicist

"The Chinese Room Argument"

March 19, 2004

----------

